# Grenville Battery/Maker Redoubt No.4, S.E.Cornwall - March '09



## Badoosh (Mar 18, 2009)

Visited with Graybags & theterrorwheel, with a huge thanks to the owners for allowing us access & a cracking cup of tea with a view! Rumours of a long tunnel were just that, but there were some interesting passageways underneath a "hidden room".

A little history...

Maker Heights Redoubt No.4 was built in 1782, & became known as Grenville Battery in 1887 after additional works were built within to house two 12.5" RML guns. These guns were then removed in 1890, & remounted a short distance away at Maker Heights Battery. More works carried out between 1899 & 1901, when three 4.7" Quick Firing guns were put in place,these remained until 1927. Grenville was abandoned by the MOD in 1948 & is now a private site.

Here are a few pics from me..

View from the coastal path






This hatch was in the above section & led to two rooms...





...Where we found this...the original stove from the cookhouse!





View of the Mewstone from one of the "Murder Slits"





Entrance to the ammunition stores





Still trying to work out where these pipes led to





Former ammunition stores, now a games room...how cool!





Site of the cookhouse





Gun emplacement with the rifle range wall at Bovisand in the distance





Shell hoist & steps leading to the gun emplacements





...underneath which was a hidden room with these...old War Department fire extinguishers





Finally a view of Plymouth Sound from the top of the Battery.





Hope you like!!


----------



## spikey (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice pics mate

the owner quite cool giving us load of info about the site, we did it the same day so the owner said! in the afternoon must have just missed ya


----------



## jonney (Mar 18, 2009)

Great place guy's, nice of the owner to let you explore the place. I take it you didn't find the tunnel...


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 18, 2009)

jonney said:


> Great place guy's, nice of the owner to let you explore the place. I take it you didn't find the tunnel...



It was a different owner from when i last visited 2 years back, & it was greatly appreciated that we had the priviledge to look around, as i'm sure the others will agree. We spent a good 3 hours there on what must have been the finest day this year so far. No tunnels, which was a bit of a shame, but nonetheless, still much to be seen & a fair bit of history to be found in the hidden room.
I'm looking forward to seeing the photos from the other guys.


----------



## graybags (Mar 18, 2009)

*Maker*

Thanks Badoosh - good report
Here are a couple of mine





What you don't expect to see coming out of a hole










G


----------



## theterrorwheel (Mar 19, 2009)

wow there was alot of good stuff to photograph and no wander my batteries died quickly(could have said something very odd/wrong here im sure)anyway i picked a few i liked so here you go, they are in no order!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Mar 19, 2009)

the dog shot was something i was looking forward to seeing, and it didnt fail to please me


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2009)

That's really great, guys. How cool that the owners let you have such a good look around...not to mention a cuppa! 
Nice one.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent photos chaps -that dog must have given ya a bit of a fright! 

Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics though the dog looked a little shocked as seeing you.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the pics guys. The image of the hound is great as is the one with it jumping from the battery. Looking forward to the next site already!!


----------



## jonney (Mar 24, 2009)

It realy is an amazing place guys. Love the photos


----------

